# Buying a atv/utv out of state?



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 8, 2019)

I am in market for a new polaris ranger or kawasaki mule.  Pricing is definitely better in SC or TN.  I am looking at SC more than TN due to where I live.  When you purchase out of state, do you have to sign a paper saying you will pay GA taxes.  Or will use it on a farm which some how offsets the taxes.  What was your experience.


----------



## thumper523 (Apr 8, 2019)

I bought my Mule in Chattanooga and didn't pay any taxes in either state. Go get it and enjoy it.


----------



## ribber (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought a Ranger in TN last year and didn't sign any paper saying I would pay taxes. It was a good experience unlike the local dealers, who all acted like they could care less if I bought from them or not. I saved $2000 vs my local Polaris dealer, with some of that being no sales tax, around $700 I think.


----------



## killerv (Apr 9, 2019)

I've heard it go both ways, some never hear anything from Ga and some get surprised with tax bills.


----------



## Buckman18 (Apr 22, 2019)

I bought a 4 wheeler in Mississippi a few years back and got a bill from the state of Georgia a few months later for a few hundred $.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 25, 2019)

I've purchased a Sportsman 700 and pops purchased a Ranger in TN, saved thousands. no taxes


----------



## 7 point (Apr 26, 2019)

I baught my mule last year for 8k out the door in fl i claimed ag so they took off tax


----------



## oops1 (Apr 26, 2019)

When I was looking in auburn Alabama. They told me I would have to pay sales tax. I guess every state is different.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 27, 2019)

You can claim ag if you haul any kind of feed in it or use it for planting


----------

